# New to egg share



## mouse14 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone.

My husband and i are currently with Salisbury Clinic. My husband is due to have a PESA done on the 19th. If it's a   outcome, i'm going to do egg share. I've had all the blood tests done and the counselling, which all turned out fine.

I just wanted a question answered. How long have you fellow egg sharers had off work, when you were going through ec and then et. I work full time, so i want to try and plan how much time i'm going to need off?

Thanks, Mouse. xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hello mouse,

Welcome to the Egg share Thread  

I would say take time off for 5 days between EC and ET.  The day before EC, day of EC, Day after EC, ET day and Day after ET.

Then if you want to stay off during your 2ww thats up to you. if you do I would say about 21 days in all. But it depends how you feel.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2006)

come and join us in egg share chit chat sweetie
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=69927.0

love maz xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Welcome to the eggshare board

Wishing ur DH lots of    for his pesa on the 19th

Hoping that its a positive outcome for u both honey

As maz has said come and joins all the girls for a chatter on the chit chat thread which maz has left a link for 

Lots of luck
may all ur dreams come true

Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, I dont work anymore so I dont need to worry about that, but I do have a 3 (nearly 4) year old so I need to plan around her, so my dh is taking a week off work to help. 

Hope to chat a bit more soon, good luck to your dh. 
xxx


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

hi mouse

i took only the day of EC and ET off, otherwise i carried on as normal -  i would go   staying at home

this time i may have to take off more time but only because i may travel to london and stay there for 4 days during treatment.

do whatever you are happiest with...good luck for the pesa 

ritz.


----------

